# The Golden Horn



## Yanmega (Aug 1, 2008)

"Once upon a time, the evil pokemon Darkrai crafted a Horn. This horn was made from the purest of golds and sparkled in the sunlight. Darkrai enchanted this horn with an evil spell. This spell allowed anyone who played the horn correctly could have anything they desired. One day Arceus spotted the evil horn and banished Darkrai to wander the earth forever. Some say that Deoxys burried the horn somewere and left clues to where it is so that he could someday use it." Says an old myth. The only ones who even know about this myth are the legandary pokemon. Deoxys and Darkrai have taken over the world along with other evil legandary pokemon and the only way to stop them is to find the Golden Horn before Darkrai and his gang find it. To make matters worse, Mewtwo has cloned all the legandary pokemon so eventualy you'll have to fight an evil version of yourself!

Rules:
1: You cannot be the following pokemon, Mewtwo, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Deoxys, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina and Darkrai
2: You must play a legandary pokemon
3: no goddmoding no flaming ect.
4: You cannot play more than *two* characters
5: Have fun
To prove you read this put star in your post

Form:

Forum Name:
Species: 
Age: 
Gender(well technicly they don't have a gender but...): 
Personality: 
Other: 

Members:

Forum Name: Yanmega
Species: Arceus 
Age: Infinity
Gender(well technicly they don't have a gender but...): 
Personality: Very serious about most things. He is very hard to get along since he is so serious. He is also very wise about things and can give helpful information.

Forum Name: Stormecho
Species: Suicune
Age: Unknown
Gender(well technicly they don't have a gender but...): Female
Personality: Very instinctive and prone to doing things on impulse, she is a wildcard. Solitary and usually not offering help of any kind, she prefers to do things on her own unless persuaded otherwise by Raikou or Entei. She likes to make someone believe she is completely against them, then help them abruptly and make up a complicated explanation as to why she wanted to. She seems rather selfish at first, and loves to run, occasionally escaping tough situations by running off suddenly.
Other: She hates looking at the stars, because she will never be able to reach them.

Forum Name: Blaziking 175
Species: Celebi
Age: Old
Gender(well technicly they don't have a gender but star): Female
Personality: Celebi is extremely energetic. She is always happy and optimistic, which, at times, can be extremely annoying.
Other:

Forum Name: shadow_lugia
Species: Lugia
Age: A long, long time
Gender: Female 
Personality: She is somewhat aloof and playful, and enjoys laughing a lot. She doesn't like having too much work in life, and believes that you should just lay back sometimes and relax.
Other: Her name will not be Lugia it will be Selva and she likes studying the stars.


Forum Name: Gardevoir
Species: Kyogre
Age: 4223
Gender: Female
Personality: She's amiable, but worries about a lot of things. She likes looking at a star.
Other: Her name is Torrent.

Forum Name: Metallic Deoxys
Species: Groudon
Age: 4982
Gender: Female
Personality: Um, can I let it unfold in the story? I'm not good at following personalities.
Other: Her name is Furyclaw, star peoples


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 1, 2008)

Let's see how this goes. This is like my seventh RP... XD

Forum Name: Stormecho
Species: Suicune
Age: Unknown
Gender(well technicly they don't have a gender but...): Female
Personality: Very instinctive and prone to doing things on impulse, she is a wildcard. Solitary and usually not offering help of any kind, she prefers to do things on her own unless persuaded otherwise by Raikou or Entei. She likes to make someone believe she is completely against them, then help them abruptly and make up a complicated explanation as to why she wanted to. She seems rather selfish at first, and loves to run, occasionally escaping tough situations by running off suddenly.
Other: She hates looking at the stars, because she will never be able to reach them.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 1, 2008)

I knew this would make a good RP.

Forum Name: Blaziking 175
Species: Celebi
Age: Old
Gender(well technicly they don't have a gender but star): Female
Personality: Celebi is extremely energetic. She is always happy and optimistic, which, at times, can be extremely annoying.
Other:


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 1, 2008)

Both accepted!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 1, 2008)

Forum Name: shadow_lugia
Species: Lugia
Age: A long, long time
Gender: Female 
Personality: She is somewhat aloof and playful, and enjoys laughing a lot. She doesn't like having too much work in life, and believes that you should just lay back sometimes and relax.
Other: Her name will not be Lugia it will be Selva and she likes studying the *stars.*


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 1, 2008)

Accepted


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Aug 1, 2008)

May I join?

Forum Name: Hikari Nijino
Species: Cresselia
Age: Old
Gender: Female
Personality: Cresselia is quiet and calm. She rarely gets upset, and she's nice most of the time.
Other: She wishes to touch a *star*.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, accepted


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 1, 2008)

Forum Name: Full Metal Cookies
Species: Shaymin
Age: Younger than most, but still old
Gender: Female
Personality:  Happy and carefree, She is very childlike and loves to play.  She's very forward and speaks her mind, like a child.  She likes to look at the stars at night.
Other: Flowers spring up behind her when she walks on the ground.  She calls herself 'Yuuka'

>: Can I give her a name?


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 1, 2008)

Accepted, I guess you can if you want


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 1, 2008)

That's what I did >:)


----------



## Darksong (Aug 2, 2008)

Forum Name: Gardevoir
Species: Kyogre
Age: 4223
Gender: Female
Personality: She's amiable, but worries about a lot of things. She likes looking at a star.
Other: Her name is Torrent.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 2, 2008)

^I'm here!

Forum Name: Metallic Deoxys
Species: Groudon
Age: 4982
Gender: Female
Personality: Um, can I let it unfold in the story? I'm not good at following personalities.
Other: Her name is Furyclaw, star peoples.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 2, 2008)

Both accepted, a few more members and we can start


----------

